# International Schools



## M1N 2L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

We are considering a relocation package to Manila and currently researching into the international schools. We contacted a few of them to set up a visit and meeting with the school. Most of them want us to complete and submit their booklet of forms before our meeting, isn't that bizarre? The King School was the only one that didn't inundate us with the forms. I'd be interested and would appreciate to hear any personal reviews/experience with the international schools in the Manila area.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I am not knowledge on this subject but a friend that lived in Philippines, not Manila, did some research. He checked out a school that claimed it was credited by a U.S. credited agency. He checked with them and found out it was a lie. Whatever school you check also check to make sure they are credited,


----------



## Annat789 (Apr 29, 2013)

M1N 2L3 said:


> We are considering a relocation package to Manila and currently researching into the international schools. We contacted a few of them to set up a visit and meeting with the school. Most of them want us to complete and submit their booklet of forms before our meeting, isn't that bizarre? The King School was the only one that didn't inundate us with the forms. I'd be interested and would appreciate to hear any personal reviews/experience with the international schools in the Manila area.



Have you found a school yet? I visited two of the most reputable international schools in Manila before coming over. The International School Manila (ISM) has an American based curriculum. Its population from nursery to the top year is roughly 2,000 and I would say it has probably the best facilities of any school in the Philippines. The British School Manila (BSM) is much smaller - roughly 800 students for the same age group. British curriculum and all teachers have to be UK or Commonwealth trained (as opposed to ISM where the have a few expat wives just looking for work). Sports facilities are okay, if a bit cramped. We opted for BSM at the end of the say, thought the pastoral care was excellent. We inquired around - BSM is known to have higher academic standands and is stricter - not a bad thing in my book! Thought ISM too lax - found a student couple smooching during our tour and our guide was nonplussed. Apparently this BSM reputation is known between the schools - asked a daughter's friend (who is fom ISM) BSM's rep at his school, he said - "It's so hard! And the students don't party so much!" And he was unimpressed that BSM has a school uniform...
At the end of the day though, most ISM students end up in American universities while BSM students end up in the UK. Although both offer the IB Program, ISM has more contacts in the US universities, which is a big factor in getting your child into them.


----------



## M1N 2L3 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for your reply to my post. We didnt have a good experience with BSM. My two boys are at King's school. It is on its first school year, but part of a bigger group that has schools in other countries. It is a British school, and is also a small community but fast growing. Everyone knows each other more or less and the staff are very approachable. The admissions office and the headmaster promptly answered questions and booked a school tour unlike BSM. Best of luck with our schools then.


----------



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

*info*

interesting to see the mobility moves to Manila. Im in a similar position, currently in Tokyo, poss Singapore but Manila not ruled out. Ive heard mixed reports living/working in Manila , would like to know what its really like for those foreigners at Corporates on the ground. Great work life, poor private life ?, living in secure housing , kids cant roam free ?..... let me know the real deal please. thanks.


----------

